# Help with a 6gal tank



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm new here and i'm looking to do some aquascaping. Can you guys help me out in what i might need for a small tank like mine?

Thank you!!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

What do you have already, and what do you hope to acheive? (Help us help you)


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Will said:


> What do you have already, and what do you hope to acheive? (Help us help you)


Here is my goal, I'm trying to do an aquatic bonsai tree with a nice green carpet. I'm still currently looking for the right driftwood piece to start my project, as for the greenery I'm going to be picking up some dwarf hairgrass, and to complete my bonsai tree i'm going to use marimo moss although i'm still looking for a good deal on them. I would also like to have some fish in the tank

Sorry i just got into this about a week ago and i have done extensive reading although some questions i had are still unanswered...here are a few.

Will I need a filter?
Do i need an air pump?
What type of substrate will i require?
What is substrate? Does it just mean whatever is used at the bottom of your tank?
Will a 15W compact fluorescent light suffice to get a nice carpet of Dwarf Hairgrass?
Will the additives I add for the plant harm the fish?
How do i tie the moss to the wood? I read that i could use fishing line, but unsure of the method to use to tie the moss.

These are just a few of my questions. Thanks guys!! i really appreciate any help at all.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

You should have a filter, if not just for water movement, then for particulate filtration and also biological stability.

You won't likely need an airpump.

You should probably use a plant growing substrate, there are many to choose from. My planted tanks are generally Fluorite or/amd Eco complete.

Substrate is in this case, the sand/gravel/soil/stuff on the bottom of your tank. The planting medium.

15W with a good reflector will probably be enough, but theres lots of variables in lighting, and then thinking even broader, there are more factors in a plants good health than just lighting.

The additives are fish safe in proper amounts, but remember that everything becomes toxic at a certain level.

Fishing line, cotton thread, glue...

PS, Marimo is really Cladophora Algae, not technically moss, even though they've earned the misnomer "Moss Balls". Probably because they wouldnt sell if store owners suggest people oput "Algae Balls" into their tanks! lol. Also, keep in mine that Marimo has it's own set of requirements to thrive.

And just because, here is my Youtube channel...


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Amazing! Thanks for the wealth of knowledge!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I've been reading a lot about soil and fluorite for planted tanks and i have a few questions...
Is it safe for invertebrates?
Which one should i get Eco Complete or Fluval Stratum?
I read on another thread that people mix miracle gro and then a substrate on top of it. Do you ever have to change it like you change the water?
Where do you go to buy your fluorite/substrate?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

you can get fluval from franks aquarium in markham. Checkout my list in my signature for plants.. we have tones


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Will said:


> You should have a filter, if not just for water movement, then for particulate filtration and also biological stability.
> 
> You won't likely need an airpump.
> 
> ...


I need some more help please! Just recently I've added more plants into my tank. Specifically two of the plants doesn't seem to be doing well at all. the Sagittaria Subulata is getting a bit light green with some yellow leaves and some seems to be rotting (like transparent looking) and the HC is becoming slightly lighter green with some yellow as well.

My current routine is Seachem Excel everyday, Seachem Flourish twice a week, 12 hours of lighting a day with a 15w compact fluorescent light in my 6gal tank.

Can anyone help me?

Thank you!!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Seachem Fluorish isn't a product, it's a product line including about 8 or so products. Perhaps you mean Fluorish "Comprehensive Supplement". It's not a great all-in-one supplement because the Nitrogen, phosphorus and potassium content is pretty damn low (which explains the yellow and disolving leaves). It does provide more trace minerals though.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Will said:


> Seachem Fluorish isn't a product, it's a product line including about 8 or so products. Perhaps you mean Fluorish "Comprehensive Supplement". It's not a great all-in-one supplement because the Nitrogen, phosphorus and potassium content is pretty damn low (which explains the yellow and disolving leaves). It does provide more trace minerals though.


Yes that is exactly it...so what should I use to help with the nitrogen, phosphorus and potassium?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

You can use the rest of the fluorish lineup, or bulk dry powdered ferts from Hydroponics store. Since your tank is so tiny the Seachem stuff will last longer, but it is really expensive to be using 5 of their chemicals all the time. You could switch to bulk gerts once you have a better understanding or just jump into it.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Which method would be more effective regardless of the cost. The bottles or the bulk dry fertilizer? I'll go grab some tonight if i can.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Seachem just bottles up waterd-down dry ferts I think.


----------



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

For ferts, check the ads here for micro and macro nutrients.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

tankies said:


> For ferts, check the ads here for micro and macro nutrients.


I just bought some ferts from Second Nature Hydroponics...now I'm looking for a good scale since i returned the one I got from Canadian Tire


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

*Update!*

Here are pictures of my updates tanks


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

manhtu said:


> Here are pictures of my updates tanks


I don't see any pictures!
fail! 
oh wait..now i see it....delayed, lol


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Lmao!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice edge with the added lighting


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks! I just hope the mini CFL light under the hood isn't too hot for the hood. I'll continue posting my upgrade they come


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

*Update on my Fluval Edge*

Hey guys,

I haven't updated my tank thread in awhile so here is an updated pic. You can see the HC is spreading slowly on the top and i need to trim my Dwarf Hairgrass.

You can also the Drop checker on the back left corner of my tank and the DIY C02 setup that i have injected into my tank on the back right corner. You also can't really see my miniature tree that i have on the front left corner...but it looks really cool in real life lol...i always have the berried shrimps climbing the tree.


----------

